# Predict the Record for October/November - Hyperion WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*October* 
Wed 28 @ LA Clippers *W* 
Fri 30 vs Golden State *W * 

*November *
Sun 01 vs Minnesota *W* 
Tue 03 @ Miami * W *
Wed 04 @ Orlando *L*
Fri 06 @ Boston *W *
Sun 08 @ Washington *W *
Mon 09 @ Philadelphia * W *
Wed 11 vs New Orleans *W* 
Thu 12 @ LA Lakers *L *
Sun 15 vs Toronto *W *
Tue 17 @ Houston *W *
Thu 19 @ New Orleans *L *
Sun 22 vs Detroit *W *
Wed 25 vs Memphis *W * _Current high score of 126_
Fri 27 @ Minnesota *W *
Sun 29 @ Toronto *W 14-3*

No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

9-8

High score of 151.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

11-6, high score 133


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

13-4...... but lets hope for 17-0!

EDIT High of 145


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Hyperion's in midseason form with the optimism haha.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

8 - 9 with a high of 139.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*



Organized Chaos said:


> Hyperion's in midseason form with the optimism haha.


Someone's gotta dream.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

bumpity bump bump.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Lets see if I can continue my domination. Muahahaha ^_^

12-5. High score of 129.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

12-5

high score of 137


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

9-8


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Silly Basel you forgot your high score, lol. We call that a DQ! ^_^


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Oops - high score of 127.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Looks like I'm going to be way off. Even if we lose to LA, we could win every game for the rest of this month.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Two more wins and OC and Basel are eliminated.... non believers.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Can we get these onto vBookie?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

I'll give most or all of my credits to the winner if you want.

If the Suns win the next 2 games, it'll be you being the closest with a 13-4 record. Suns need to drop 2 in a row Meir and Stat to win.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you! I can't tell you how good it makes me feel to win this month by not only guessing the record, but guessing the best record in the process. I'm sure no one minds that I won this one seeing as we all win when I win. (at least I win when I win)


----------

